# What's going on in Manchester then?



## mauvais (Nov 7, 2005)

Probably a target audience of about nil, but I thought I'd ask - in the city centre just now (like 10:45) all the shops had been evacuated and there were alarms going off everywhere. What was that all about then? Can't have been much major as there were no police and all the staff/customers were stood about outside, but a bit weird.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2005)

I didn't hear anything - I work near the coach station on Chorlton Street.  What part of town where you in when this happened?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 7, 2005)

Almost all the shops on Market Street from Cross Street to the big HMV (which was open), were shut and the people stood outside.


----------



## Leica (Nov 7, 2005)

A fire alarm at the Arndale?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 7, 2005)

Probably, I guess! Do they evacuate the whole street?  

Anyway, back to bed


----------



## Wookey (Nov 7, 2005)

I've had a dig, apparently this morning was just a rehearsal for a full fire evac. No need to worry!


----------

